# Borbet type C , 15x7, 5x100, wheel weight 16.5 or 18.5 lb???



## Fab2 (Feb 25, 2000)

Hey all,
I have researched a bit on the net and found two numbers.
Tyre rack said they are 18.5lb, but numerous other sources said they are 16.5 lb. http://www.miata.net/products/wheels/borbet.html http://members.aol.com/ret2xanadu/lightweightwheels.html 
So which one is true? does anyone know the true weight on these?
please help, thanks!
Gary


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Borbet type C , 15x7, 5x100, wheel weight 16.5 or 18.5 lb??? (Fab2)*

They are 18.5 lbs.
Here is the wheel weights of all wheels carried by Tirerack:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=149042


----------



## Fab2 (Feb 25, 2000)

*Re: Borbet type C , 15x7, 5x100, wheel weight 16.5 or 18.5 lb??? (Red Baron Golf)*

But how come a few sourses listed them as 16.5? would it be the newer onese are heavier than the older ones?
Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Borbet type C , 15x7, 5x100, wheel weight 16.5 or 18.5 lb??? (Fab2)*

18.5 lbs, confirmed.


----------

